# hand tools for wood



## LuckyPete (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking to buy hand tools for woodworking and can't seem to find what I am looking for.
In fact, I want a router planer and toggle clamps.

I have attached pictures if someone has come across these tools.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

LuckyPete said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy hand tools for woodworking and can't seem to find what I am looking for. In fact, I want a router planer and toggle clamps. I have attached pictures if someone has come across these tools.


Have you been to DragonMart?
Might find something there....


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

There are a lot of small hardware stores in Deira, just behind HSBC (Nasr Square). They sell virtually any tool that exist. But if you like me and do not want to bother with going shop in and out... get it via Amazon, and ship it in via Aramex shop and ship


----------



## LuckyPete (Aug 4, 2013)

vantage said:


> Have you been to DragonMart?
> Might find something there....


I did couldn't find it there. I guess I have to find a specialized retailer.... which I did not yet


----------



## LuckyPete (Aug 4, 2013)

Budw said:


> There are a lot of small hardware stores in Deira, just behind HSBC (Nasr Square). They sell virtually any tool that exist. But if you like me and do not want to bother with going shop in and out... get it via Amazon, and ship it in via Aramex shop and ship


Thanks for mentioning, i think the area is called Naif. I will give it a try.
Shipping with Aramex/dhl from the states is too expensive... tried it before, will not unless really desperate.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. These seem like specialist tools to me and I've not seen them here despite going to quite a lot of hardware stores. You might like to try Speedex that is a tool supplier. I just checked their online catalogue which lists planes and clamps but not of the type you are seeking. However, it may still be worth checking with them - maybe the catalogue is not complete, maybe they can recommend a supplier. They have several stores in Dubai including a superstore in Al Quoz. Good luck!


----------



## LuckyPete (Aug 4, 2013)

travertine said:


> Hi. These seem like specialist tools to me and I've not seen them here despite going to quite a lot of hardware stores. You might like to try Speedex that is a tool supplier. I just checked their online catalogue which lists planes and clamps but not of the type you are seeking. However, it may still be worth checking with them - maybe the catalogue is not complete, maybe they can recommend a supplier. They have several stores in Dubai including a superstore in Al Quoz. Good luck!


I was in Al quoz today, lost my way as usual and came across Speedex by complete luck. I bought a marking gauge (I was looking so long for one) and the blade sharpening system. In fact they are the best hardware store I came across here, they have a decent variety of items with fair prices too.
Unfortunately, they don't have the items m looking for and will not have it in the future.
I think I should try Naif in Deira next week.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

LuckyPete said:


> Shipping with Aramex/dhl from the states is too expensive... tried it before, will not unless really desperate.


I use shop and ship from Aramex regulary, and found that ordering items in the US often to be cheaper than Dubai. Dubai prices are often very expensive to start with, and many products are not available. Best example I have is the gallaway golf clubs i bought for my wife with amazon for 4300aed including aramex shipping. In Dubai the same set was 7900aed....


----------



## LuckyPete (Aug 4, 2013)

Budw said:


> I use shop and ship from Aramex regulary, and found that ordering items in the US often to be cheaper than Dubai. Dubai prices are often very expensive to start with, and many products are not available. Best example I have is the gallaway golf clubs i bought for my wife with amazon for 4300aed including aramex shipping. In Dubai the same set was 7900aed....


In fact I did not try Aramex service, i tried Borderlinx, it was really expensive. I will check their fees. Thanks Budw


----------

